# what i hate



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

the most about hashi's is the foggy brain, and serious forgetfullness.
My ex husband and I have joint custody with the kids and we are always trying to 'figure out' schedules and such.
he gets them every other week, standard visitation. i have them most of the time. he is constantly SWEARING I said this and that when I feel I didn't. Then he always proves me wrong~usually~ with an email I sent 'way back when' and such. I hate not knowing things, not remembering. I'm 38 and I feel like I have serious alzheimers or something. Is there a cure for this symptom? ugh!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Maybe you could start journaling. That might help you in a lot of ways!! You'd be getting in touch with your innermost thoughts, which may make you more mindful of all the average, every day stuff that happens. Sometimes I feel like I am just going from day to day...existing, but not really in touch with LIVING. I think it's a busy mom thing, compounded by Hashi's fogginess. Maybe you could take a 20 minute quiet time every day at the end of the day to think about your day, write a little, read the Bible, and just focus on YOU and your relationships, your kids, your health. It does help to write stuff down. It's like unloading a heavy burden.

Thanks for bringing attention to this issue. We can all help each other here, and that's what I love about this board.

~Amy


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

usmc4myson said:


> Maybe you could start journaling. That might help you in a lot of ways!! You'd be getting in touch with your innermost thoughts, which may make you more mindful of all the average, every day stuff that happens. Sometimes I feel like I am just going from day to day...existing, but not really in touch with LIVING. I think it's a busy mom thing, compounded by Hashi's fogginess. Maybe you could take a 20 minute quiet time every day at the end of the day to think about your day, write a little, read the Bible, and just focus on YOU and your relationships, your kids, your health. It does help to write stuff down. It's like unloading a heavy burden.
> 
> Thanks for bringing attention to this issue. We can all help each other here, and that's what I love about this board.
> 
> ~Amy


You are SO right Amy~ Thank you for responding so quickly.
I used to journal ALL the time before 4 kids and work and husband.
No ME time you know?
This medical stuff gets in the way and makes it all that much worse.
I used to read my Bible and just be in touch~thanks again for reminding me what is really important:hugs:


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Yes the fog is there...its like....it won't go away but it does get better. Buy more brain food, like fish and tuna and nuts and flaxseed!!! It really does help...amazingly


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Once you get your levels under control, your brain fog will go away....thank God....because it is seriously disturbing and upsetting. Hang in there. It DOES get better.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> the most about hashi's is the foggy brain, and serious forgetfullness.
> My ex husband and I have joint custody with the kids and we are always trying to 'figure out' schedules and such.
> he gets them every other week, standard visitation. i have them most of the time. he is constantly SWEARING I said this and that when I feel I didn't. Then he always proves me wrong~usually~ with an email I sent 'way back when' and such. I hate not knowing things, not remembering. I'm 38 and I feel like I have serious alzheimers or something. Is there a cure for this symptom? ugh!


Hi there!
This was the thing I hated the most too when I had hashi's. I know EXACTLY how you feel. It is because your levels are not good, so you cannot function. Journaling may help a little, but you cannot always whip out a pen and paper or refer to it immediately...and seems to me you have VERY important things to have to keep up with in that head of yours. I would get to the doctor's office and get yourself healed. What are your current levels looking like? What meds are you on? As my levels get to where they need to be I feel alot sharper and not like such a forgetful stupid head. (((BIG HUGS)))
:hugs:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Sad to say that brain fog comes with a number of autoimmune diseases. I have several forms of autoimmune arthritis in addition to Hashimoto's, so I get a triple dose of brain fog.

I just blame it on being blonde and that reason seems to fly.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Sad to say that brain fog comes with a number of autoimmune diseases. I have several forms of autoimmune arthritis in addition to Hashimoto's, so I get a triple dose of brain fog.
> 
> I just blame it on being blonde and that reason seems to fly.


LOL! Too funny


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> Hi there!
> This was the thing I hated the most too when I had hashi's. I know EXACTLY how you feel. It is because your levels are not good, so you cannot function. Journaling may help a little, but you cannot always whip out a pen and paper or refer to it immediately...and seems to me you have VERY important things to have to keep up with in that head of yours. I would get to the doctor's office and get yourself healed. What are your current levels looking like? What meds are you on? As my levels get to where they need to be I feel alot sharper and not like such a forgetful stupid head. (((BIG HUGS)))
> :hugs:


my levels are all good, it's just the antibody # that's thru the roof.
i had my biopsy FNA monday~awaiting results.
My rheumatologist appt is Tues! Hopefully more answers. :hugs:


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> my levels are all good, it's just the antibody # that's thru the roof.
> i had my biopsy FNA monday~awaiting results.
> My rheumatologist appt is Tues! Hopefully more answers. :hugs:


My levels were always 'normal', my antibodies were always very high. I tried some Synthroid first and that didn't help much as far as my symptoms went. The answer for me was to get my thyroid removed. I did that in June and there was immediate relief. I think the majority of my symptoms, including the 'braing fog' was my bodies' response to the auotimmune attack going on with my thyroid.


----------

